# Jewelweed



## lovey (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried to post earlier but being new @ this, I think I failed..
I am looking for a source for jewelweed leaves (chopped/crushed) to make my poison ivy soap..my place I did order it from no longer carries jewelweed..
If anyone can help, I would so appreciate it..
thanks
lovey


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2011)

You could try here. http://www.wildpantry.com/herbs_i_p.htm

I don't know how reliable they are because I've never ordered from them. Good luck! You may have to start growing your own.


----------



## lovey (Oct 27, 2011)

THANK U, I will try them.
Lovey


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2011)

You're welcome. Please let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## lovey (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Hazel for the information. they do have some jewelweed stuff but no leaves..I will keep lookig )


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 28, 2011)

Is Poison Ivy a serious concern in your area?  If so, you probably know that Jewelweed grows in the same conditions and so is likely very close by.
You could try wildcrafting it... or as was mentioned, growing it in your own yard.  We have the stuff EVERYWHERE here (Western New York) so I would never have thought to get some from a supplier.

I am curious... How do you incorporate it into soap?


----------



## carebear (Oct 28, 2011)

some use chopped or ground up fresh stems and leaves.  but I've read the root has more of the "active".

I need to do more research - is the "active" water or oil soluble?  Is the "active" still present in the dried material?  Is the "active" stable at high pH?  Heck, is the "active" even truly "active"?


----------



## lovey (Oct 30, 2011)

So much info, I so appreciate..I have been gone for 3 days..
I have thought of growing it myself..I have not found it here in La. of course I live in town..
Tomorrow..
lovey


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 31, 2011)

There was a site I found that had a ton of different herbs, right now I cant remember the name.  I will try, and do some searching to see if it comes up.  I hate when I can't remember something!

edit - sigh, no jewelweed!  They have so many herbs I thought for sure they would have it.  I am going to link it so others can have it.

http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/categ ... egoryID=14


----------



## lovey (Oct 31, 2011)

I have purchased several items from these, they are wonderful ppl, I met them in Tx. @ a soapers conventions several years ago..like 2006..
Thanks for sharing..
I am contacting  3Bears this morn..
We do not have lots of poison ivy-ers here, but when attending craft shows, I have ppl glad to find it.. This weekend (craft fair) I met a lady that use to make Horsetail ointment..said its good for the ivy.? May have to check into that..
later
lovey


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2011)

They have a $50 shipping fee/deposit for international shipments..... not!


----------

